# citizenship in Singapore



## divyagehlot

Hi,
We(me n my hubby) are staying in Singapore since Dec-2010(close to 3 years).He is on EP now.We are planning to settle down here.Could any one advice us how can we apply for citizenship.To whom we should contact regarding that.

Thanks,


----------



## sgporc

divyagehlot said:


> Hi,
> We(me n my hubby) are staying in Singapore since Dec-2010(close to 3 years).He is on EP now.We are planning to settle down here.Could any one advice us how can we apply for citizenship.To whom we should contact regarding that.
> 
> Thanks,


You need to be a permanent resident first before applying for citizenship. ICA - Apply for Singapore Citizenship

So for permanent resident application. ICA - Apply for Permanent Residence

Cheers...


----------



## divyagehlot

Thanks for the info.but I came to know that most of the PR applications are getting rejected now a days.That's why I want to know to whom should tell about our intention.


----------



## wesmant

I think in Singapore everything are straightforward case. 

you really need to go thru the PR-phase to apply for Citizenship. As for the PR, Keep applying. I even know some ppl had their PR approved after 5th attempt.

The phases would be: Resident Visa (normally EP of any level), after minimum a few years (If I recall correctly it's 3 years with the recent regulation), you'll have to apply for your PR, be a PR for 2 years then apply for naturalisation.
All in all, if you manage to struck the deal in 1 time application, will be a total of 6 years to the day you need to collect your Pink IC


Good luck!


----------



## sgporc

Wesmant is right. Everything is straightforward in Singapore. There is nobody you could tell about your intentions that can help fast-track the process. Since you all are already in singapore on an official work visa, the best way to demonstrate your intention is to try, and try again if failed. Such citizenship matters take years, there is no way to rush these things. And if your intentions are to settle in singapore anyway, then these years taken for the entire citizenship application process should not matter right? The main potential obstacle now would be if your husband loses his job and his EP as well. So I'd say start the PR application process as soon as you can.


----------



## divyagehlot

Thanks for the info wesmant.will follow the steps as u suggested.


----------



## wesmant

Divyagehlot: hope everything turns as expected! Goodluck!


----------



## simonsays

as of now .. my 2 cents .. seems that the Govt expects people to get PR, renew the REP atleast once, before considering the citizenship application favourably, unless you are in the 'most wanted' category - so plan for 5 years on PR before applying.

BTW, for PR itself, the requirement is a bit hazy but sort of goes like "3 years Income tax returns" so I would take it as 3 years on EP before applying for PR

There is no fast-track process ..


----------



## ysayap

You have to be a permanent resident first for at least 2 to 6 years and then you can apply for citizenship. ICA - Apply for Singapore Citizenship


----------



## simonsays

ysayap: did you read up what others wrote ahead of you ??


----------



## deanclark

I have seen lot of PR request is rejected from ICA - Apply for Singapore Citizenship, Only ICA knows the answer. Best thing is to apply and see how it goes.


----------



## simonsays

deanclark: years ago, ICA was not stringent - considering the growing local resentment and the attitudes of the 'new citizens', well ICA has every reason to make things tougher ..

AS of now, the general yard stick, unofficially, is, 3 years of income tax returns, for PR application, and for citizenship, atleast one renewal of REP (i.e. 5 years on PR)

Though there are exceptions, say, for cases like somebody earning 25K per month, or highly talented ..


----------



## ptrlee

These days most of the PR applicatios are getting rejected. I would say it is better if you contact any consulatnt who can guide you about the whole process.


----------



## simonsays

ptrlee: how will consultants increase the chance of success ??


----------



## ptrlee

*chance of success*



ecureilx said:


> ptrlee: how will consultants increase the chance of success ??


i've seen my colleagues getting their pass after having their agents appeal and apply on their behalf. no idea on the actual procedural differences but worth giving a shot if time is a constraint


----------



## simonsays

ptrlee said:


> i've seen my colleagues getting their pass after having their agents appeal and apply on their behalf. no idea on the actual procedural differences but worth giving a shot if time is a constraint


interesting .. which consultant appeals on behalf of a client, to ICA, for PR ??  

Are you mixing up EP appeal with PR appeal ??? 

I would love to know which Consultant can help do appeals, for PR


----------



## dvdlin

My company only help on my emp pass and dep pass. I applied for pr myself for all my family. Cost me close to 1k. The motivation is that I will be getting additional cpf contributions. Applied in Feb and got approved by April. But did not make 25k. My 2 center is submitting all recommendations from boss, certification, training certificates.....


----------



## simonsays

dvdlin said:


> My company only help on my emp pass and dep pass. I applied for pr myself for all my family. Cost me close to 1k. The motivation is that I will be getting additional cpf contributions. Applied in Feb and got approved by April. But did not make 25k. My 2 center is submitting all recommendations from boss, certification, training certificates.....


that is even confusing now .. 

EP must be applied by the employer - not like the company 'helps' you .. unless you are on a pass where employer allows you to illegally freelance  

For PR, what is this 1K thing ? PR - you pay nothing at the time of applicatoin ..


----------



## slyder

This sounds strange... 2 months from application to being granted PR! Did I read it right in saying you lost it could you couldn't earn 25k? 
Hmmm something smells fishy and it ain't the chilly crab down his shirt front


----------

